# Ford 1700 hydraulics quit 3min to 1 hour after starting?



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

I have an early 80s Ford 1700 3 cyl Diesel 4x4 with a front loader and a three point hitch.
The last owner had it for 25 yrs, good maintenance, but bought a new JD 4 yrs ago, so my Ford sat for about 4yrs only occassionally being started.
The hydraulics quit working from a few minutes after starting to an hour or so.
I replaced the old fluid, cleaned the filter and made sure the fluid level was correct.
I have the I & T manuel, we are at about 6500ft alt.
My questions for you guys are; 
Could the o-rings be failing or sucking air because of just sitting for 4 yrs?
Has anyone heard of this on this mdl tractor?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Good little tractor. Setting causes the seals in the three point lift cylinder to bind to the cylinder and tear. Once that occurs the full pump volume is recirculated in the rear lift assembly, so no more hydraulic pressure.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Yes, the suction o-rings could be sucking air because of age. This is a simple and inexpensive fix if it is the problem. See attached parts diagram of a Ford 1700 hydraulic system:

1. You cleaned the suction screen? Item #15.
2. Replace 4 o-rings in suction line connections. Item #12.
3. Replace one o-ring in suction connection at pump. Item #8.

PS: The Ford 1700 is a great little tractor. Enjoy!


----------



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Yes, the suction o-rings could be sucking air because of age. This is a simple and inexpensive fix if it is the problem. See attached parts diagram of a Ford 1700 hydraulic system:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, it seemed possible but, what you don't know can hurt you! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Good little tractor. Setting causes the seals in the three point lift cylinder to bind to the cylinder and tear. Once that occurs the full pump volume is recirculated in the rear lift assembly, so no more hydraulic pressure.


Whoa! Thanks, that is good to know! I am building a shed to store her in to preserve her from the elements and set up a pre start check list, and start or use her 3 to 4 times a week. I just need to get everything fixed from it setting until I bought her. Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Yes, the suction o-rings could be sucking air because of age. This is a simple and inexpensive fix if it is the problem. See attached parts diagram of a Ford 1700 hydraulic system:
> 
> ...


Wow, that pdf is a great resource, again, thanks so much!


----------



## Andy Tryon (May 29, 2018)

Andy Tryon said:


> Wow, that pdf is a great resource, again, thanks so much!


Thank you guys for the geat forum and helpful advice! Finally finished the hydraulic shut down repair. In the process it seemed more efficient to disassemble everything in the way, clean service and repair, so it took a bit. Changex hoses, belt flushed the radiator and block. Changed the engine oil, drained and flushed the hydraulic reservoir system.
Thank you again for the help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

Glad it worked out. We like a happy ending!


----------



## Gsxrjbl (Feb 4, 2020)

RC Wells said:


> Good little tractor. Setting causes the seals in the three point lift cylinder to bind to the cylinder and tear. Once that occurs the full pump volume is recirculated in the rear lift assembly, so no more hydraulic pressure.


----------



## Gsxrjbl (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a 1700 that has a little shake in the 3ph , and will go down as soon as tractor is turned off. Can someone please send me a picture of the lift cylinder location and instructions on how to replace seal?


----------



## Clay S (Feb 24, 2020)

My 1700 hydraulic pump had to be replaced. After cleaning the filter screen and replacing the pump, the lift raised but wouldn't lower. What could be the cause?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Clay, Welcome to the tractor forum.

My GUESS is that your lift piston is stuck in the the lift cylinder. See attached parts diagram from Messick's website:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/68258?sectionId=9320&diagramId=68258_322728

The lift piston is item #18, lift cylinder #13, piston seal #19 on the diagram.

Before you start, you will need a service manual to tackle this job. At a minimum I recommend an I&T FO-40 shop manual for your tractor. You can find these on the internet. Ebay has many copies for sale. Typical price ~$35.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gsxrjbl said:


> I have a 1700 that has a little shake in the 3ph , and will go down as soon as tractor is turned off. Can someone please send me a picture of the lift cylinder location and instructions on how to replace seal?


Howdy Gsxrjbl, Welcome to the tractor forum.

See my response to Clay S for a lift piston problem. It provides a parts diagram for your Ford 1700 tractor, plus a shop manual recommendation to provide guidance.


----------



## Clay S (Feb 24, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Clay, Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My GUESS is that your lift piston is stuck in the the lift cylinder. See attached parts diagram from Messick's website:
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/68258?sectionId=9320&diagramId=68258_322728
> ...


----------



## Clay S (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Harry! I'll go in that direction with the repairs. Much appreciated.


----------



## Fritz Kummert (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi I have one of the 1700 series 2 cyl. but is working with back hoe.


----------



## huntsilence (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a 1700 also with front bucket. This week the 3ph started to work very slow. The bucket works fine. After about 1 hour the bucket starts shake. I cleaned the screen and changed the fluid. I checked the rockshaft piston seal, it is fine. I checked all the check valves and could not find anything wrong. I placed a 3000 psi gauge at the piston plug. I have no pressure. I checked the O-rings on the side valve and the spring on the centering valve and all was well. My fluid is dumping into the gearbox some where and I cant find where. Anyone have another suggestion of what to check?


----------

